# Lets Talk Chucks



## BangleGuy (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok, to start out with, we're not talking about my Brother-In-Law 'Chuck'  this thread is just for LATHE chucks  I thought it would be fun to exchange some tool talk on the subject. 

I have been running with a Barracuda CSC 3000 from PSI for the past year and recently bought a SuperNove2 chuck from Woodcraft. I have just about two weeks under my belt with the SuperNova and am finding that I like certain aspects of both chucks. 

The SuperNova is a beefy chuck and it is very solid. The T-handle allen wrench works well for actuating the chuck and I really like the various jaw options that my 'closeout' deal came with. Not a bad value at $199. I did have to buy the 1"-8 TPI adapter to fit my Jet midi, but otherwise I pulled it out of the box, screwed on the jaws and mounted it right up. I was turning in about 10 minutes. 

I am very comfortable with my Barracuda though, and still prefer to use this smaller, lighter weight chuck for turning my bangles. Although the scroll plate seems to be getting tougher to get things tight. It might be time to get in with a tooth brush and clean out the bevel gear teeth.

Anyway, what's your favorite chuck and why? Jump in if you have anything to add. Thanks in advance for sharing!


----------



## TimR (Mar 26, 2013)

BangleGuy said:


> Ok, to start out with, we're not talking about my Brother-In-Law 'Chuck'  this thread is just for LATHE chucks  I thought it would be fun to exchange some tool talk on the subject.
> 
> I have been running with a Barracuda CSC 3000 from PSI for the past year and recently bought a SuperNove2 chuck from Woodcraft. I have just about two weeks under my belt with the SuperNova and am finding that I like certain aspects of both chucks.
> 
> ...


I can't say that I've tried alot of chucks, even when I do demos for our local clubs, I usually take my own. I have a couple each of the Stronghold, Supernova and G3 chucks, and they all work well for me. 
I think the only complaint I've heard from folks on the G3 or Supernova is the tightening being opposite chucks like the Oneways, which apparently is more intuitive. I know when I'm using the Teknatools to tighten CCW, vs the CW direction of the Stronghold.


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 26, 2013)

Eric I'm glad to see you like the barracuda. I don't know of you saw my post that I'm getting into turning and I had been searching the Internet for quality tools/accessories and PSI has come up more than once. For the price and what you get the barracuda seems to be righ up my alley. I'll be using your videos for turning reference also. All the pointers I can get!!


----------



## daugher12 (Mar 26, 2013)

I've got a supernova2 and like it. The different jaw sets are pricy IMO.


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 26, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> Eric I'm glad to see you like the barracuda. I don't know of you saw my post that I'm getting into turning and I had been searching the Internet for quality tools/accessories and PSI has come up more than once. For the price and what you get the barracuda seems to be righ up my alley. I'll be using your videos for turning reference also. All the pointers I can get!!



Odd as it sounds, if you are thinking about buying PSI products, check Amazon first before you buy. In general, you will usually get much cheaper (or Free) shipping and sometimes the price is less on Amazon. 

The CSC 3000 is a nice chuck and I have used mine for a couple hundred hours thus far without issues. My Jet Midi-lathe is holding up well too.


----------



## daugher12 (Mar 27, 2013)

Looking at a different kind of chuck. Does anyone have any opinions about collet chucks? Which one you have, ones to avoid etc.


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 27, 2013)

BangleGuy said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> > Eric I'm glad to see you like the barracuda. I don't know of you saw my post that I'm getting into turning and I had been searching the Internet for quality tools/accessories and PSI has come up more than once. For the price and what you get the barracuda seems to be righ up my alley. I'll be using your videos for turning reference also. All the pointers I can get!!
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. I wouldn't have looked for PSI products on amazon.


----------



## Tim Carter (Mar 27, 2013)

I use Nova chucks, the Supernova and G3 models, and like them a lot. A big plus is that they're a lot less expensive than the Oneway or Vicmarc chucks. I turn a lot of hollow forms and like to grab a tenon to hold and hollow the piece. The one gripe I have is that Nova doesn't make a set of jaws with serrated teeth to grip a tenon between 2 1/4" and 3 1/4". There are times where I want a base in that size range and I have to take additional steps when I'm turning the base or foot of a piece. I have a chuck for each set of jaws that I use.


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 27, 2013)

daugher12 said:


> Looking at a different kind of chuck. Does anyone have any opinions about collet chucks? Which one you have, ones to avoid etc.



I own a WoodRiver Collet chuck and have used it a few times. It works really well for small items and I have no complaints.


----------



## Walt (Mar 27, 2013)

daugher12 said:


> Looking at a different kind of chuck. Does anyone have any opinions about collet chucks? Which one you have, ones to avoid etc.



I have a PSI collet chuck and like it especially for the price. I mainly use if for things like bottle stoppers, but I also use it exclusively when turning finials.

For bottle stoppers, I cut the head off a 3/8 bolt and mount it in the collet chuck, then once the stopper blank is tapped, I just screw it onto the bolt and turn it.

I will take a finial blank, turn it round, cut a 3/4" long x 3/4" dia on one end and put that into the collet chuck. It gives me good support while turning small diameter finials.


----------



## Shop Dad (Mar 27, 2013)

I've had good experience with my G3 and would love to add a Supernova. For stoppers I like Ruth Niles' chuck which also works well for the Woodcraft bottle openers.


----------



## Mike Jones (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't have a lot to add to this conversation as I only have five chucks. But here is a little tidbit that I learned the hard way. Those chucks that require an adapter insert to thread (all of my Novas) onto your spindle incorporate a grub screw (set screw) that lands on top of a thread. Eventually, (even if you remember to tighten the grub screw down from time to time), the grub screw will slip a bit, then a bit more, then will get your insert threads so buggered that you can't get the chuck loose without the grub screw being backed completely out. A Royal PITA!

A solution is to drill the spot where the screw lands so that it cannot move when tightened down. A drop of Locktight will keep it in place too.


----------



## Patrude (Mar 28, 2013)

BangleGuy said:


> Ok, to start out with, we're not talking about my Brother-In-Law 'Chuck'  this thread is just for LATHE chucks  I thought it would be fun to exchange some tool talk on the subject.
> 
> I have been running with a Barracuda CSC 3000 from PSI for the past year and recently bought a SuperNove2 chuck from Woodcraft. I have just about two weeks under my belt with the SuperNova and am finding that I like certain aspects of both chucks.
> 
> ...



I started out with a WoodRiver chuck from WoodCraft Supply; it's an "o k" chuck. I don't really like locking levers though, they work well, but I prefer a T handle or a geared locking system. This chuck and the accessories are value priced, but as with all things you get what you pay for. I do use it often, but it isn't my top choice. I have the SuperNova 2 and find it to be very accurate and easy to use. It is convenient to lock with the T wrench, great holding power and smoothe operating. I really like this chuck. Every bit worth the $. I recently bought the Nova G 3 and have been running it on my Jet Midi lathe with great results consistant with the SuperNova 2. This one has a smaller and lighter body but is every bit as efficient as the larger chuck. I actually use both of them on the same lathe. Different jaws on each saves changing jaws back and forth. I like the geared locking system on this one. Being it's light it handles easily and the smaller diameter body gives me more room too. For smaller work this one is a pleasure to work with.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 28, 2013)

I to am in the super nova club. It has great holding power and I have chucked up some large out of balance pieces and it held just fine. For the money though, and for some one just starting out you can't beat the psi barracuda with all the jaws it comes with for the price. For a midi or mini lathe I think it would be a great starter. Bare in mind that after you have turned for awhile you will slowly upgrade tools as you learn. And like some others have said you may eventually have more than one chuck. My chuck is good, now I just need to upgrade what it attaches to.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm obviously in the minority here, but I like the Vicmarc chucks. I've got a Oneway talon, but I like the hex key mechanism of the Vicmarc better. I've also got a couple of the Grizzly Vicmarc clones... They're not bad for hundred dollar chucks. I'm not sure you can go wrong with any of the big manufacturers, but I'd suggest you pick a brand and stay with it just for the sake of being able to swap jaws.

Regardless of the one you pick, don't be surprised if you have to true up the jaws a bit straight out of the box... The carbide tools make quick work of that sort of thing.


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 4, 2013)

I have Nova’s (4-G3,2-SN,1-SN2)
After hearing some good report on the Hurricane I decided to give it a try for my daughters lathe (Nova Comet2).
I assumed the HTC100 would be about like the Nova G3. Ain’t so.

Here is my comparison of the HTC100 and the SN2.

Dimensions:
Height by eye appears to be the same or within 1/32 for the chuck itself.
Diameter: SN2 3-7/8” HCT100 4”

Weight: As measured at local hardware store nail scales. I think the powergrip jaws add at least 12 ounces more than the standard 50mm Nova jaws. If so, the HTC100 comes in about 1 pound heaver.
SN2 with powergrip jaws: 6lb 2oz
HTC with standard Jaws: 6lb 6oz
I would not use either with lathes under 1” spindle

Safety Stop and Range
SN2 Range about 3/4” Safety stop built into scroll mechanism.
HCT Range about 1 1/4” Safety stop under the #4 jaw and can be removed (screw).
I can see not reason to need to adjust outside of a 3/4” range. Any more and you need to swap jaws.

Insert
SN2 uses a threaded insert.
HCT uses a taper as the Talon does I believe. In The HTC has “holes” in the flange but they do not go through. I do not know if the tapping was not performed or if they are just for a spanner wrench.
I see no advantage to either insert but they should be able to lock to the spindle if turning in reverse for sanding. Insert is held with three screws into the base and two of these are used to back the insert out if you want to change it.

Backing:
Different materials but I am not sure of any benefit. HCT does state they are completely sealed from dust and no maintenance is ever needed. I did open the back for a look-see but did not think of doing a comparison at the time. The scroll mechanism on the HCT is massive. That one piece may add close to a pound over the SN2 scroll plate. The back of the SN2 is a hard plastic? material and the HCT is steel.
Both have indexing on the rear.

Scroll:
SN2 uses a hex drive.
HCT uses a square drive. Very large and stout square drive.
I like the square just a little more because the handle slides rather than fixed.

Standard Jaws:
SN2 51mm exterior Dovetailed 41mm straight interior with lip.
HTC 60mm exterior Dovetailed 45mm interior Dovetailed

I do not know if having an interior dovetail may help or not. I have not lost an item with the SN2 cutting a straight tenon and letting the lip bite in. Then again I mainly use a recess for the additional strength.
As you can tell the thickness of the jaws is greater with the HTC by 5mm.
Jaws screws for the SN2 are stamped 10.9; for the HTC they are 12.9 so a little better strength rating.

Fit and finish looks to be equal but time will tell.

Jaws:
SN2 has a good assortment (16+) and fits all Nova chucks (as chuck strength permits)
HTC seems to be missing “spigot” jaws such as the SN2 35mm, 45mm, and 100mmPGs. They do have serrated jaws both interior and exterior, just not deep serrated jaws for hollow forms.
They have about nine different sets that cover most anything else that I can see. The jaws for the HTC100 do not fit the HTC125 and this could be drawback.
Both SN2 and HTC offers jaw sets that the other doesn’t.

Wormscrew:
Both come with a wormscrew. The end of the wormscrew is slightly tapered on the HTC compared to the SN2. It would not matter on a bowl where you go deep but on a platter where you only go 3/8” or so it may present a problem. I will probably grind off about 3/16” from the tip of the screw.

Runout:
SN2 Six of my seven Novas six range between .001 and .005 (One black sheep at .008) 
HTC Runout of .003
Seems to be equal quality as to machining.

Shopping: *08/03/13* SN2 on the bay for $150 +$20 insert; Free shipping 
SN2 refrub at $110 + $20 insert + $25 shipping
HTC on the bay $119(BIN) or $116 Bid. Available on their website $139. Both + $8 shipping, free insert.

They may go up on their bay prices. Mine was listed for $100 on bid and I got it for $102.50; the next listing they went up to $116 bid.

http://www.thewoodturningstore.com/products/Hurricane-HTC100-4-Woodturning-Chuck-Dovetail-Jaws-with-Insert-62.html?cPath=5_7

http://novatoolsusa.com/Reconditioned-Products_c10.htm


----------

